# Quelle App de prise de notes sur iPad ? (À part OneNote / Evernote)



## thierry37 (11 Décembre 2016)

Salut
Je voulais savoir ce que vous utilisez pour prendre des notes sur ipad ?

Si vous êtes étudiants, sur quoi prenez vous vos cours ? Si vis utilisez un ipad. 

Si vous prenez des notes au boulot en réunions, qu'utiliser vous sur votre iPad ?

(Si c'est pas sur iPad, pas besoin de répondre [emoji6] )

Merci !


----------



## pabar (21 Décembre 2016)

Vaste débat @thierry37. Il y a eu une grande discussion sur iGen sur le sujet des apps pour les étudiants mais je ne le retrouve pas. 
Effectivement, en dehors de OneNote et Evernote il y a Outline qui est un concurrent de OneNote mais qui s'appuie sur iCloud ou autre Dropbox. 
Moi j'utilise Notability qui est très bien pour une écriture manuelle ou la prise de note sur PDF. 
Après, pas mal de monde, utilise simplement Note d'Apple avec Page si ça demande une mise en page plus complexe. 
Question: que reproches tu à OneNote et Evernote ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (9 Avril 2017)

J'utilise Bear Pro à la place d'Evernote. Très heureux car j'avais du mal à classer mes notes précédemment. Avec Bear, elles sont classées avec des # et la même note peut être classée sous différents rubriques. Ce qui n'était pas le cas avec Evernote. 
Je suis enseignant chercheur.  J'utilise aussi Drafts 4 pour la prise de note à la volée.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (10 Avril 2017)

Il y a aussi l'application Nebo qui est assez exceptionnelle mais ne fonctionne qu'avec le  Pencil.... Je travaille beaucoup avec un vieux clavier sans fil  , donc je n'ai pas encore acheté ce smart pen... Il est clair que quand je l'achèterai, je n'écrirai plus avec lui...


----------

